# Barudan whne I send file from wilcom to machine the machine see 1 less color?



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a Barudan 9 needle embroidery machine. I bought a design from great notions and added wording to it in Wilcom. When I save the design in wilcom it is a 7 color design. When I load it onto my Barudan machine it shows up as a 6 color design combining the last 2 colors???? Extremely frustrating, I did call Barudan but they confused me even more. So I was hoping some one here could help. Are there any videos online where I could see this done so I can know how to fix this issue? Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Was the final color in the design similar in color to the wording you added? I have found purchased designs have sometimes combined colors when I download in a certain format. Very frustrating.


----------



## 360EMB (Sep 13, 2016)

What year is your barudan?
Did you upgraded the machine software?


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought the design online and added wording. The machine is a 2016 I bought it in June maybe. I called tech support and they confused me even more.


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

I had a SWF machine prior to this and never had a problem adding wording to any design.


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

Here is a youtube video of what I am talking about. 

https://youtu.be/n1fGUqJ5GUc


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

Any help would be great appreciated


----------



## Will27 (Oct 7, 2014)

BerkshirePrint said:


> Here is a youtube video of what I am talking about.
> 
> https://youtu.be/n1fGUqJ5GUc


With the way that design is formatted and being sent across, the code on "start" is your first colour change. Instead of C00 (which is a stop code), it should be set to your first needle number. *The stitches in the second column is when in the design the colour change will happen, not how many stitches are sewn on that needle.*
I.e. the code on stitch 0 will be executed as soon as you press the start button.


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

Will27 thanks for your reply. I have somewhat of an idea what you talking about. I just wish this was the same as my SWF. I never had any problems adding wording to any design that I bought.


----------



## Will27 (Oct 7, 2014)

Which machine format are you using? If you use Barudan or Barudan Z series, go into machine format settings and tick "First CC required". This will put the first color change on 0001: 1st, then your function list will look more like you are expecting.

If the C00 on start is being added automatically by the machine (Wilcom can't do this), then this setting would need to be turned off when First CC required is ticked, this is very easy to do.


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi we did all of those setting changes. Both Wilcom and Barudan checked that. The file was sent as a U format and didn't work. First CC required was checked.


----------



## Will27 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sounds like it is a COM connection you are using? What machine format is the design saved in? (by this I don't mean the file type, check the top of the Wilcom window) Does Wilcom come up with a warning box about it changing machine format before sending? 
What I'm thinking now is if the machine format hasn't been changed (then changed back if needed) after the First CC required was ticked, then Wilcom won't have updated this design's color changes.

Afterthought:
Using a COM connection, I assume you are setting the machine to receive the design first (USB > Execute) before sending the design through Wilcom? If not then the first few stitches can be missed and you will drop the function code on 1st.


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

Will27 said:


> Which machine format are you using? If you use Barudan or Barudan Z series, go into machine format settings and tick "First CC required". This will put the first color change on 0001: 1st, then your function list will look more like you are expecting.
> 
> If the C00 on start is being added automatically by the machine (Wilcom can't do this), then this setting would need to be turned off when First CC required is ticked, this is very easy to do.


Do you make these changes in machine or software? I did not see an option for " first cc require" on my software DG15.


----------



## Will27 (Oct 7, 2014)

learner said:


> Do you make these changes in machine or software? I did not see an option for " first cc require" on my software DG15.


"first cc required" is for Wilcom on the PC. This change is for if your f-list on the machine does not have a function code on the 1st stitch. I'm not completely familiar with pulse, but I think you would be looking for the "machine formats" window > "settings" tab > "force color change at start of design"


----------

